# South Bend 13x36 G26T - An unusual late SB from Taiwan, and a Katrina survivor!



## Pacer

This SB seems to be pretty odd as I've only found one other in the states. Was apparently in the waning days of South Bends death throes (the 90's?) they were grasping at anything to stay afloat and contracted out to Taiwan for some models - this is one.

Another odd twist to it is that it went through hurricane Katrina. The guy had an extensive home shop and it was all completely submerged. Having been through 2 previous hurricanes, he said enough was enough and moved to Longview, Tex bringing several of the damaged machines/tools with him. We met and he really pushed my buying the SB (and a couple other tools I'll try to post on later), needless to say I was VERY leery of buying a lathe that had been taking a bath in salt water. Obviously I did buy it - and I took many pics of the process of bringing it back to life.

It was - and wasn't - as bad as I thought... The ways were a big concern, but they were hardened and showed only the slightest pitting, the carriage/apron assy and tailstock were undamaged. The headstock gearing/bearings and the speed/feed box gearing/bearings were the challenge! However, though the gears were somewhat pitted, they appeared to be useable, but the bearings (about 20 of them in assorted sizes)--- they were worse than toast! But, bearings are easily found and relatively inexpensive, so that also worked out OK. 

With a good cleaning and some fresh paint it has turned out to be a pretty nice lathe. The head stock gearing is a bit noisier than it probably should be, but isnt really all that bad. I use it pretty extensively.

A teaser pic of the lathe as it is now -- click on the link to see all of them.

https://picasaweb.google.com/pace8bellsouth.net/SouthBendLathe#


----------



## 7mag

Very nice job sir!


----------



## Starlight Tools

Pacer

Some of the best lathes Southbend produced were made in Taiwan, that is according to the SB Experts over on the SB yahoo forum.

The old US made Southbends had not kept up to the times and the Taiwanese were eager to put out machines with many improvements.

You did a nice job of restoring the young gal and I am sure she will give you countless more hours of pleasure.

Walter


----------



## cyrusb

I'm quite sure I have the same machine (90's vintage) but the name is Andes on mine. Never heard of it before or since. I bought mine still in the crate and was surprised how well made it was for a Taiwan unit. Been using it for 10 years and no problems. I was once told by a dealer that the quality of the asian machines is dictated by the company placing the order, and this "Andes" lathe sorta speaks to that.


----------



## Pacer

> I'm quite sure I have the same machine (90's vintage) but the name is Andes on mine



Yes, my friend Lane has one he bought new at about the same time the SB was made, branded Acra but on close inspection there are some differences. His has a gap bed, a foot brake, and a T slotted cross slide - this SB doesnt. And, typically of SB the cost of this lathe was right at 10G, and Lanes was something around 5G - their pricing could've had something to do with their demise...


----------



## cyrusb

Mine has a gap also, but the crosslide is smooth. They were certainly built in the same factory,there are so many similarities in the patterns. Mine came with cabinet legs,drip pan and a backsplash. The t slotted cross slide has me thinking, there is more than enough meat on mine to do it,and it would be handy. The only improvement I have made on mine was to replace all the knobs on the control levers. Weird, they were like toothpaste tube caps.


----------



## Pacer

Cyrus, 
Talked to Lane and refreshed my unreliable memory -- his lathe is sorta multi-named, first, it is an _Acer_ not Acra, then is has another tag on it with same name as yours - Andes, then one with the name of the - probably - factory, an Asian spelled name.

The T slotted cross slide could be handy, that Emco Compact lathe I showed in another post has that feature.

And I forgot that it also has a coolant system, with his chip tray being more of a well, about 12-14in deep as part of the stand - sitting on enclosed cabinet like ends.

Maybe he'll read this and can shed some more light ---


----------



## cyrusb

One big difference I have noticed is the change gear controls. My Andes has conventional levers and sprung detentes,(like an old southbend) and your SB has the newer rotating knob shifters. But after close inspection of your photos I've noticed many of the parts are identical. Great job on the restoration and thanks for the post, now I know I'm not alone!


----------



## machinetooldave1

I am a new member from Racine, WI and am refurbishing a South Bend G-26-T made in Taiwan in 1994-95. I am having trouble finding parts for it and would just as soon not have to make them. For starters, I need to replace the cross-slide screw and nut as well as the compound screw and nut. I talked to Mike at the new South Bend parts department and that's when I found out that most of the parts for this lathe are not available including those mentioned. Do you know of any other sources?

If you can help, I'd like to hear from you. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Pacer

Dave, PM sent


----------



## machinetooldave1

marilyn blood 
show details Jul 31 (4 days ago) 

Here is a photo of my refurbished South Bend G-26-T 13 X 36 lathe. I did not have the same challenge you did with corrosion. My challenge was a major clean-up job inside and out. They must have blown the chips off the lathe for years using an air hose which forced small chips in places I didn't believe were possible. I replaced the OEM Baldor 3-phase motor with a single phase 2 hp. Marathon motor made right here in Wisconsin. Mike at SB parts department told me that some of the Taiwanese parts will be available in the future. I sure hope so. 
I am new at this type of forum. If the photos don't come thru, please let me know. Thanks.
Dave


----------



## machinetooldave1

Here are a couple of other photos.

Dave


----------



## machinetooldave1

And a couple more.


----------



## Pacer

Dave, that thing looks _GOOD_! I can see many hours of work there.

Mine was originally gray in color also, I had thought it may have been from government pedigree, but I guess yours was also gray? The guys in Calif was white. His serial # was many hundreds off from mine - newer, I assume, so SB may have started the white scheme.

I can sure see differences in the knobs/handles between mine &amp; yours. That witches brew of Katrina left mine with a dull finish. The plating - chrome? - on the shifter knobs was completely eaten off, that why mine are red...

I use mine almost daily, and it sure doesnt look like those pics I took ... I like the lathe, but would have _never_ paid $10,000 for it!


----------



## Tony Wells

Ya'll sure do purdy work! Shame to get them all oily.


----------



## Buddy Stone

I am considering buying a used ANDES Lathe; 12" X 36" ; model SSB-16CA (F). The machine has had two owners, but is in excellent shape. It comes with a lot of good tooling and the price is right but I can not find anyone on the internet advertising parts for this lathe and the seller, Warner Tool & Machine Sales out of California is no longer in business. Apparently it is a close copy of a South Bend G26T machine but I don't think they are identical. Has any other ANDES owners found a company that sells parts for these machines?


----------

